# Depressed



## Chickie (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey everyone, I'm new here..I'm 20/f and have known I've had ibs since Sept. I am having a real hard time with it.. I don't have D. but C. sometimes.. my main problem is bloating and severe pain. I take dicetel and oval.. and nexium.. nice huh? But none of these seem to work.. I get soo depressed because.. I'm only 20 but end up spending most of my time in my p.j's. because my clothes won't fit. I'm only small so I'm so afraid that people will notice my bulging lower belly.. I'm an attractive girl and this puts such a strain on my whole life.. social, romantic, emotional.. everything!! I'm soo upset.. Does anybody have any suggestions about getting rid or somewhat controlling the excessive bloating I experience?? I want my life back so bad.. I'm willing to try anything!!!


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know what advice to give you about the bloating and all because I am very new to this whole thing too. I am 21 and I was diagnosed in November, but I've been having symptoms for over a year now. I have been getting really depressed lately from realizing that I have this problem and the doctors can't really do anything to make it go away. I am an absolute mess, and I am going to a psychotherapist on Monday and may be going on paxil, but right now I am really confused and feel really low. I am sorry I have no good advice for you, but just know that you are not the only one feeling this way. There is a way to get through all of this...we just need to find out what that is. Hang in there, and I'll try to, too.


----------



## Chickie (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey, thanks for letting me know that there are others out there who are feeling the same way I am.. I sometimes feel like I'm going crazy or something.. My Dr. put me on zoloft to try and help my mood.. and well.. it does to a point.. but as soon as I get dressed.... it all comes back.. my clothes don't fit right on certain days and that makes me sooo upset becoz I feel as though I'm getting fat and am not as attractive as I used to be.. I know what u mean about the Dr.'s not being able to do anything.. that makes me soooo upset!! I find this soo difficult to deal with and its such a private thing that I have soo much trouble explaining to my friends why I can't go out and what's wrong with me...I hate it. But I hope u have a better time dealing with this than I am.. try the paxil.. see what happens.. it couldn't hurt right??


----------



## linnie (Jan 7, 2002)

hey,i can relate to how you feel, i have problems mostly with C and bloating too. i'm an 18 year old female, and this is not supposed to happen to us eh?







all i can say is that there is some control in terms of your perception. sometimes i just want to curl up in a little ball and lie in bed forever and not have to deal with those problems or expose myself in front of other people. because really, when i think about my IBS, that's what causes a lot of anxiety--i'm worried about other people finding out my condition, hearing it, seeing it, judging me on it. it's easier in the short term to not do stuff and kind of hide away, but in the end i find that's more depressing! i try and focus on the stuff i can do where i don't have to worry as much about my stomach--music, exercise, etc. and i think it's important to get over the fear of hiding IBS from others--when you put it in perspective with other problems, stomach trouble can seem miniscule. but don't think i'm just criticizing, this is all a million times easier said than done, and it's definitely a daily struggle to deal with IBS and have a life. i haven't told any of my friends about it, and i wish our society didn't have such negative conotations with the whole subject of bowels...it's no fun to talk about to others that's for sure.as for actual things to make yoruself feel better, i would suggest just keep trying stuff. for me, i don't have specific trigger foods that i've noticed--just seems to be when i eat about anything. i also have symptom flareups a certain time of the month, so i can try and mentally prepare myself for a rough few days. the only thing i take is acidophilus, which you can buy over the counter at many stores, it's also in yougurt. it doesn't do anything dramatic but sometimes eases C problems. i should probably drink more water, and i'd like to try adding more fiber to my diet, mess around with that. well hang in there and keep posting cause everyone definitely knows what you're talking about,lindsay


----------



## Chickie (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey, it's me again...I sat in again lastnight because of my bloating!! Errr this is becoming unbearable!! Does anyone else find that ibs interfers with their whole life?? My school has not been the greatest, nor my social and dating life. I find mostly spicy foods and citric foods really trigger my ibs.. sugar as well.. I feel like such a nusence when the family is having "family dinners" becoz I can't eat what they are eating and alternate arrangemants always have to be made for me!! I life of off special K red berries cereal and the whole wheat bread.. and bananas.. I can't seem to handle much more than that!! I wish there was a cure all answer to all of this.. I know stomach problems are not as extreme as other illnesses but I just feel robbed becoz I'm 20 and can't enjoy life.. it's brutal.. anyways, thanks for the imput ..it helps me deal knowing there are others out there who understand what I'm going through..Thanks


----------



## Barrythejew (Mar 31, 2002)

Hello my name is Barry and I am 21 years old. I just stumbled into this place while looking for more info on IBS. I have had IBS for about 12 years now and it hasn't gotten any better what so ever. I just deal with it better now I guess. I pretty much eat Levbid for the pain, but it doesn't always help. Sometimes I just want to stay in bed all day. It makes it really hard to work and definitly hard to have a social life. I mean how do you go about explaining your stomach probs to a girl your trying to get to like you. Not an easy subject to talk about. I have noticed that sodas and beer give me the most probs with my stomach. But, I like them both so it's hard not to drink them. I have noticed that fiber substitutes help but are not fun to drink. Also I take Effexor for deppresion and anxiety due to the IBS. It helps out a little. But I wish someone would come out with a perfect pill to take to make all my problems go away. Until then I will just deal with it, I guess. I hope my story didn't bore you to death. Don't get too stressed out over you problems cause it just makes it worse. Remember, things always get better with time.


----------

